# Thinking of!



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Yohooo everyone!
Happy new year! 
So.. I was thinking lately to buy a new computer at Summer, with my budget about 400-500€ (hopefuly).In the first place i said "there is no way to build a good gaming computer with only 400€", but then i got fooled by the prices :O Anyway, I want to buy a gaming computer (not to play Crysis on max graphics but atleast on medium/high with good FPS  )So my thoughts about the hardware are:
THERMALTAKE VL80001W2Z V3 BLACK EDITION
AMD A10 5800K 3.8GHZ BLACK EDITION BOX
ASUS F2A85-M LE RETAIL
CORSAIR CML8GX3M2A1600C9 VENGEANCE LP 8GB
XILENCE BLUE LED FAN 120MM

I know some of you may disagree with the AMD CPU but I'd like to know the reasons very clearly and!
If radeon hd 7660d that's included inside the CPU is a good graphics card, or should i change the cpu and buy a graphics card seperate? 

Thank you in advance! :thumb:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use our suggested build as a guide to top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

I you want to be able to play current games, let alone play them at medium to high settings you *will *need a dedicated graphics card. You also don't mention the PSU in your list while it may be the single most important component in your computer. If the PSU is inadequate or of poor quality it can and will destroy your other components over time if not immediately. Go for an XFX or Seasonic PSU, expect it to cost between 80 and 100$.


You may find the recommended build list a helpful starting point.
EDIT: Damn, beaten by a minute. :banghead:


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you very very much Tyree that realy helped, i will check this link and reply back


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 AM3+ AMD 970 @ $89.99
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard 

CPU: AMD FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) AM3+ @ $109.9
Newegg.com - AMD FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4100WMGUSBX

Video Card: Evga 01G-P3-1556-KR GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) @ 134.99
Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1556-KR GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) FPB 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Ram: Corsair Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 @ $28.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9B

Case: Antec Three Hundred Two Block Steel ATX @ $69.99
Newegg.com - Antec Three Hundred Two Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with Upgraded 2 x USB 3.0 

Power Supply: XFX Core Edition PRO550W 550W @ $74.99
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

DVD Rom Drive: ASUS 24X DVD Burner @ $19.99
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners

CPU Cooler: Unless you will be overclocking the computer, the stock fan will be sufficient.

Hard Drive: Western Digital Blue 500GB 16MB Cache @ $79.99
Newegg.com - Western Digital WD Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Your 600$ AMD build is extremely interesting I can say!
But, I'd like to replace the PSU with my current PSU ( you can find it under my name <My System>) And replace its hard disk(s) with my current hard disk(s) (you can find them under my name <My System>) So I could save some of the budget and spend it on More RAM, aam 8GB ?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Or your 400$ 
Motherboard: Asus F1A55-M LE FM1 AMD A55 (Hudson D2) @ $69.99
Newegg.com - ASUS F1A55-M LE FM1 AMD A55 (Hudson D2) Micro ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

CPU: AMD A6-3650 Llano 2.6 GHz Socket FM1 (CPU + GPU) Radeon HD 6530D @ $79.99
Newegg.com - AMD A6-3650 Llano 2.6GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6530D AD3650WNGXBOX

Video Card: This build will have the GPU integrated with the CPU.

Ram: Corsair Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 @ $28.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9B

Case: Cooler Master Elite 335 @ $49.99
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 335 Upgraded RC-335U-KKN1 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Power Supply: XFX ProSeries P1-450S-X2B9 450W @ $62.99
Newegg.com - XFX ProSeries P1-450S-X2B9 450W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Core Edition V2 Full Wired Power Supply

DVD Rom Drive: ASUS 24X DVD Burner @ $19.99
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners


Hard Drive: Western Digital WD Blue 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB @ $79.99
Newegg.com - Western Digital WD Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

But also make the same changes like above and buy the CPU i mentioned above
AMD A10 5800K 3.8GHZ BLACK EDITION BOX


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No problem transferring the Hdd but you will need to reinstall the OS.
4GB is usually plenty but with the low price of DDR3 we generally suggest a 2x4GB matched pair.
Your choice on the PSU but OZC are lower quality and not recommended.
How old is the OCZ? They only have a 3 yr. warranty.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you for your fast response,no worries about the OS, so 4gb RAM is plenty?  you know!  'Cause I heard a rumor that CPU who come with graphics card inside need alot of RAM (no idea why )
OCZ HAS 3 YEARS OLD WARRANTY?!!!!! F*** !!! :| My PSU is 2-2.5 years old :S


*Note: We are talking about 64-Bit systems, yay ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Onboard graphics is dependent on System RAM but 8GB, or even 4GB, will be more than plenty.Few games/apps can utilize over 3GB.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You really should keep the PSU that is in our recommended build.

You don't want the OCZ to fail on you.

As for the RAM if you wanted to go to 8GB for any reason in the future you would need a 64bit OS. Therefore I recommend you make sure to buy Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Vadigor said:


> I you want to be able to play current games, let alone play them at medium to high settings you *will *need a dedicated graphics card.


The APUs give sufficient performance to game on. You can play any game smoothly on medium or better. A dedicated card is obviously better, but if costs must be low then an APU is perfectly fine.

Note that if you do select an APU, be sure to use 8gb of DDR3-1600 or better RAM. The GPU and CPU share the RAM, meaning it will be both your traditional RAM and your GPU memory. Gaming video performance will be affected directly by your RAM. Plus, RAM is super cheap these days anyway.


I've used a system very similar to the $600 AMD build and found it very satisfactory. While you can't max _everything_ out, you can always expect your games to look beautiful and high-end.
The $400 system is one I haven't tested personally, but I've read and seen only very good things about the cost-effectiveness of such a build.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

@Masterchief yea I think i will change my PSU, but the PSU you recommend is only 450-550W, i guess it depends on the brand 
Be sure that I will go for 64-bit, since 32-bit cant even support 4GB RAM, But I am not sure about Windows 7, what about Windows 8 or Windows Blue ? (64-bit always)
@Toothman Your partners above are saying that 4 GB will be plenty, so I am kinda confused right now.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

By the way, do you know any good(cheap) internet shop which makes shipping to Greece?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> @Toothman Your partners above are saying that 4 GB will be plenty, so I am kinda confused right now.


They're right that 4gb is mostly fine, but the price makes 8gb very appealing.

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL

DDR3-1333 is barely cheaper if not at all, so as a matter of opinion the DDR3-1600 2x4gb kits are the best buy. 6gb would probably be the smartest quantity, but dual-channel kits only go from 2x2gb to 2x4gb.


Except in the case of APUs - your RAM pulls double duty as video memory. 4gb will not be enough in that case.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> @Masterchief yea I think i will change my PSU, but the PSU you recommend is only 450-550W, i guess it depends on the brand
> Be sure that I will go for 64-bit, since 32-bit cant even support 4GB RAM, But I am not sure about Windows 7, what about Windows 8 or Windows Blue ? (64-bit always)
> @Toothman Your partners above are saying that 4 GB will be plenty, so I am kinda confused right now.


4GB would be plenty,even with Onboard graphics, but we usually recommend a 2x4Gb pair for new builds simply because of the lower RAM prices.
Personally, I would go with 7. 
450W is fine if no dedicated GPU is used. If you want a GPU now, or at a later date, a bigger PSU will be required.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

@toothman G.SKILL ? never heard of that brand, is it good?  
@tyree exact, future hardware updates are always in the list so, i am thinking for a stronger PSU, for example for GTX 550Ti would be enough the 550w XFX?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

G.Skill is a favored brand for RAM here for its reliability and price/performance ratio.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

G.Skill is good quality RAM, therefore we recommend it.
The 550W XFX would be fine for a 550 ti.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Excelent thank you alot, i think I'm done with the questions, the AMD A10 5800K 3.8GHZ BLACK EDITION BOX with GTX 550TI combination is going to be amazing


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad we could help and best of luck.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> Be sure that I will go for 64-bit, since 32-bit cant even support 4GB RAM, But I am not sure about Windows 7, what about Windows 8 or Windows Blue ? (64-bit always)
> @Toothman Your partners above are saying that 4 GB will be plenty, so I am kinda confused right now.


I'll second the suggestion to go with 8GB and to stick with Windows 7. Windows 8 is still new while W7 has had most of its kinks worked out. Furthermore, there's really nothing in W8 that differentiates it from W7 _in a good way_. Unless you enjoy struggling with a sub-par interface, go for Windows 7.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Glad we could help and best of luck.


Thanks! 
I will open a new thread when i will have my new desktop, cheers :dance::thumb:


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Thinking of!*

as for motherboard i go for Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard ?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> Excelent thank you alot, i think I'm done with the questions, the AMD A10 5800K 3.8GHZ BLACK EDITION BOX with GTX 550TI combination is going to be amazing


Replace the A10 with the FX-4300 for the same price if you're buying a 550 Ti.

Newegg.com - AMD FX-4300 Vishera 3.8GHz (4.0GHz) Socket AM3+ 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor FD4300WMHKBOX


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

why? i can buy the A10 to have 2 graphic cards


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I found AMD FX-4170 4.2GHZ 4-CORE BLACK EDITION and AMD FX-6300 3.5GHZ 6-CORE BOX interesting, since they both have nearly the same price with A10


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> why? i can buy the A10 to have 2 graphic cards


You'll only be using one GPU, and with a 550 Ti installed you'll never enable the A10's GPU.

The A10 is a hybrid CPU/GPU. It's CPU component is weaker than similarly priced pure-CPUs. An FX-4300 would outperform it, CPU-wise, for the same exact cost. An FX-4170 also would. The FX-6300 gives slightly lower clock rates for two more cores, which will only help you with tasks that can utilize more than four cores. The vast majority of gaming does not. Media encoding is the most common task that can utilize more than four cores.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice, you were very clear, but i saw a guy on youtube with the A10 + radeon hd 5750 intalled, and he was playing Battlefield 3 on High Settings with 35-40 fps, how do you explain that? So the wisest option is to go with A10, FX-4170, FX-6300 or FX-4300, (plus in all of the options the GTX 550Ti) ? Please answer my reply about the motherboard (post #23)

EDIT: Post #23 has been answered.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Gigabyte Mobo's are very good quality.
Why would you want to use a dedicated GPU and onboard together?
If you think you need/want more than a 550 ti can do, purchase a higher tier GPU.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Why would you want to use a dedicated GPU and onboard together?
> If you think you need/want more than a 550 ti can do, purchase a higher tier GPU.


Because A10 is very cheap, and he already has a satisfied GPU, so If im going to buy the 550gtx ti too I will have an amazing result


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your money-your choice. Best of luck.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Alright posting my current thoughts about the computer:

Power Supply: XFX Core Edition PRO550W 550W 
Case: Antec Three Hundred Two Block Steel ATX 
Ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 
Hard Disks: The Current ones I am using
CPU: AMD A10 5800K 3.8GHZ BLACK EDITION BOX
GPU: NVidia Geforce 550GTX Ti
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 AM3+ AMD 970
CD ROM: The Current one I am using (or maybe change it in the future)

+2 extra fans

*Waiting for answer to post #28


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make sure the speed of the RAM is 1600 and with that the rest looks fine.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> Nice, you were very clear, but i saw a guy on youtube with the A10 + radeon hd 5750 intalled, and he was playing Battlefield 3 on High Settings with 35-40 fps, how do you explain that? So the wisest option is to go with A10, FX-4170, FX-6300 or FX-4300, (plus in all of the options the GTX 550Ti) ?


It's still a fine CPU. Not saying it can't game. Just that if you're going to spend $130 and not use the built-in GPU, you'd get more from your money to get a $130 CPU that will outperform it a little.

You'd even get a slightly better processor from the Phenom II x4 965 for $95:
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX
AnandTech - Bench - CPU



TheReaperOfHope said:


> Alright posting my current thoughts about the computer:
> 
> Power Supply: XFX Core Edition PRO550W 550W
> Case: Antec Three Hundred Two Block Steel ATX
> ...


The CPU and motherboard do not fit. An A10-5800k requires a socket FM2 motherboard.

The board you listed is a good quality board that will be fine for any FX or Phenom II processor.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Guys I want to apologise for my missunderstood.. I thought i could Crossfire the CPU's A10 graphics card with the GTX 550 Ti thats why i wanted A10 so, I'm sorry, my bad!
Now tell me your suggests, should i choose A10 plus an Ati Radeon HD graphics card + different motherboard or should i change only the CPU and get a GPU that you suggest.
(GAMING Computer)


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Make sure the speed of the RAM is 1600 and with that the rest looks fine.


The RAM is on 1600MHz yeah


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> The CPU and motherboard do not fit. An A10-5800k requires a socket FM2 motherboard.


Nice call! Make sure to change the motherboard to a FM2 socket.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

It seems you dont read my posts.. please dont read only the very last post..


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> It seems you dont read my posts.. please dont read only the very last post..


I believe your question has already been answered. If you use a discrete GPU, the A10 in the CPU is never used and therefore adds no value to the build. If you instead buy a CPU without or with less powerful onboard graphics, it will allow you to get a CPU that performs its core tasks better for the same amount of money. So yes, drop the A10.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

So should i go for fx-4170 or fx-6300 ? and which GPU ?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I wanna add something on post #40.

I've read somewhere that AMD PHENOM II X4 965 is perhaps better than the 6300 and the 4170.. I'm so confused.. 
Can you suggest me a CPU fx or phenom or anyother cpu you thing it's good for gaming ? (AMD & around 130€) 
Plus answer the post about the GPU


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> I wanna add something on post #40.
> 
> I've read somewhere that AMD PHENOM II X4 965 is perhaps better than the 6300 and the 4170.. I'm so confused.


AMD dropped the ball with its Zambezi and Vishera platforms (also known as Bulldozer and Piledriver). Their per-clock/core performance is weak and they're much less efficient. That's why some people stick with the older generation which might also overclock better. The FX-8350 improved on this and will outperform all other AMD cores, as well it should. Unfortunately it's closer to 170€ than 130€ and will be overkill for your situation as it only really shines when heavily threaded and underperforms in games.


I haven't really looked into budget AMD CPUs (i.e. anything other than an FX-8350 :wink or Nvidia cards so I can't make any specific suggestions there.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Honestly, there's little reason for a gamer to buy anything more expensive than a 965. The performance gets better on some other stuff, but games are still basically the same. Might as well spend only $95.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

toothman said:


> Honestly, there's little reason for a gamer to buy anything more expensive than a 965. The performance gets better on some other stuff, but games are still basically the same. Might as well spend only $95.


So you're saying the amd phenom II 965 is going to be better from fx-6300 or 4170 ?


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I will go for FX-6300 since I can upgrade it in the Future, and overclock it easier, although it consumes less power. Plus GTX 650 Ti, is it going to be good choice?

Posting the current picks.

Power Supply: XFX Core Edition PRO550W 550W 
Case: Antec Three Hundred Two Block Steel ATX 
Ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 
Hard Disks: The Current ones I am using
CPU: AMD FX-6300 3.5GHZ 6-CORE BOX
GPU: NVidia Geforce 650GTX Ti
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 AM3+ AMD 970
CD ROM: The Current one I am using (or maybe change it in the future)

+2-4 extra fans


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No extra fans would be needed for the Antec 300. too many fans can be as bad as too few. 
You need a DVD optical drive for Vista or 7.
The rest looks good.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Tyree said:


> No extra fans would be needed for the Antec 300. too many fans can be as bad as too few.
> You need a DVD optical drive for Vista or 7.
> The rest looks good.


Thanks.. Tyree, am why ? what's so good with the Antec 300 ? 
I already have a DVD optical drive you mean DVD-RW? ( my current dvd-rw is not working -.- darn ! )


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Antec 300 case somes with a 120mm rear and a 140mm top fan.
I mentioned the need for a DVD capable optical drive because 


TheReaperOfHope said:


> CD ROM: The Current one I am using (or maybe change it in the future)


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Ow I see, I wouldnt forget that, thank you, so this thread is solved i think, i will open a new thread when i will have the computer! greetings


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Thinking of!*

No need to open a new thread. You can just use this one.

If you need more help you can mark this as [UNSOLVED] by using the thread tools at the top.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello guys, I am back here.Propably I'm going to buy a new computer very soon. So! I have some questions which i hope you will help me.This is the build that I am going to buy:

Power Supply: XFX Core Edition PRO550W 550W 
Case: The Current I'm using
*Will the new components fit in my old case?
Ram: G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL 4GB (2X2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800 RIPJAWS DUAL CHANNEL KIT
CPU: AMD FX-6300 3.5GHZ 6-CORE BOX
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX650 1GB OC
** I want to find a GPU to be equals to Gigabyte GeForce GTX650 1GB OC so my system will run better with AMD CPU and AMD GPU.Can you link any? 
Second: Can I downclock the graphics cards that are allready overclocked from their factory? 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 AM3+ AMD 970
CD ROM: The Current one I am using 
Hard Disks: The Current ones I am using
***Also, will my CD roms and Hard Disks fit in the new motherboard?

In total of 385.33 €

*Please, I want fast responses, thank you in advance!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

No reason to get a 6-core CPU and only 4gb of RAM. More RAM and more CPU cores offer the same benefits, so skimping on one will bottleneck the other. Switch to a *2x4gb* kit from the same manufacturer.


The most equivalent AMD GPU to the GTX 650 is the HD 7770. They should be the same price from where you buy them. Sapphire, ASUS, XFX, Gigabyte, and EVGA are reliable brands.


If your old case is a custom part you ordered individually, rather than a case that came with a store-bought machine, then as long as it's standard ATX it should be fine. If it's from a store-bought, it might be more limited and you should do a little measuring first.


Your old drives should fit your new motherboard fine if they're SATA as far as I know.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sapphire and Asus for AMD or EVGA & Asus for Nvidia are the better GPU brand choices.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

RADEON HD 7770 is worse than 650 GTX Ti :/ and.. I havent got money for 8GB ram, also in previous posts you said that 4 GB ram is enough... so i am kinda confused now


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the PSU will fit inside, cause my current PSU can.. And, is it negative if the PSU is at the top of my case and not at the bot?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> RADEON HD 7770 is worse than 650 GTX Ti :/ and.. I havent got money for 8GB ram, also in previous posts you said that 4 GB ram is enough... so i am kinda confused now


It's equivalent to the 650, not the 650 Ti. The Ti is also a little more expensive. They're all about the same price/performance ratio with slightly different prices.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> RADEON HD 7770 is worse than 650 GTX Ti :/ and.. I havent got money for 8GB ram, also in previous posts you said that 4 GB ram is enough... so i am kinda confused now



4GB is plenty of RAM for normal use, including gaming. We suggest 8GB of RAM for new builds primarily because of the low costs.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

TheReaperOfHope said:


> And, is it negative if the PSU is at the top of my case and not at the bot?


No, the physical location of the PSUin the case is not a concern.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you Tyree, love you (no gay).
Ok so guys, I think I will order them right away!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Be sure and do a bench test before installing the components in the case and please post back if you have any problems.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

A bench test? you mean?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Allright thank you !  1 last question about how to install the CPU, I install the CPU then i secure him and then i put the glue on it and then the fan right ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Correct. The Mobo manual, that should be thoroughly read before any assembly, will have pics and instructions.
There are also You Tube videos that will shoe the proper installation.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Newegg has some really good videos on YouTube if you need any clarification.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Look at this if your budget is low
AMD A10 6800K Black Edition CPU - AD680KWOHLBOX - Scan.co.uk


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

hello i went to ashop and they replaced the xfx with : coolermaster 600Watt Rs600-acabm2 "and the g.skill with corsair 4gb 2x2 xms3 kit 1600mhz ddr3. also they have gainward and gigabyte 650 gtx ti which to choose ? are the replacements ok? fast reply thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I can't find that exacr PSU number but it's most likely a low quality ATNG made unit.
Stay with SeaSonic or XFX PSU's for insured quality.
I'm not fond of Gigabyte GPU's and Gainward even less. EVGA and Asus are the better brand choices for Nvidia GPU's.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I cant find evga or asus anywhere also.. I will stick with Gigabyte So..And what about the RAM ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would for sure go back and get a XFX or Seasonic PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would for sure go back and get a XFX or Seasonic PSU.


As above ^ Using a low quality PSU will only invite problems and more expense.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I said ok :S I am asking about the RAM now.. is the corsair i linked ok ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah that's fine.

G.Skill or Corsair RAM are both high quality memory.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

hey i want to ask something last. Cause the Psu is 550 W.. will i be able to put another 4gb ram in the future? and should i buy UPS or does the xfx has Ups inside itself or any other similiar mechanism ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PSU is sufficient for the GPU, your good for power.
If you feel you'll need more RAM, it would be better to get 2x4GB now. The price increase is minimal and you would eliminate any concerns with matching the 2x2GB later.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

ok guys thank you so much :-D do you want me to reply when ill have my new computer ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sure! We would love to see it!


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Great, wait for news on the next week


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

*Should I install the gtx 650 on the PCI-E 2.0 ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No. Always install the GPU into the 3.0 PCI slot if you have one.

Also check the motherboard's manual to make sure you use the PCI x16 slot. Typically its the closest to the CPU.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I have no 3.0 that's why i asked to install it on 2.0

So it's better to use the x16 instead of 2.0 ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Put the GPU in the uppermost available GPU slot of the Mobo.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

So simple haha, ok ty


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey guys.. I didnt get the components yet, phew.. I say phew because I just noticed today that there was a missunderstanding about the GTX Ti and GTX.. So.. I compared the prices and I think my final decision is to go with Saphire Radeon HD 7770, what do you think ?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the same brand card in 7850. Good card. Haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can still build a decent build then upgrade it slowly as you get more money. I havent bought a pc since I was 18 and I never will until my hands are knackered. I will always build.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks  I will reply as soon as i get the components


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello guys!
I finally bought the components we were talking about (missing PSU and GPU yet, will get them in 1-2 weeks).
I was so delayed to get them because of issues with budget and then issues came up with the Store which I dont wanna to talk about -_-.
Anyway, for now I have:

CPU: FX-6300

RAM: Store didnt have G.Skill nor Corsair, so I bought Kingston, same speeds, same size 4GB (2x2) as you recommended. (I dont know where to find what model I have)

Motherboard: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P 

OS: Windows 7 Ultimate SP1

Optical Drivers: This was another issue... my current cd rom and dvd-rw werent supported by my new motherboard so I had to replace my DVD-RW with a cheap one just to do my job( i am trying to avoid using dvds as much as possible)

PSU: Upcoming

GPU: Upcoming

Also bought new Monitor HDTV for my PC 

-=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=-

Temperatures are superb, my CPU runs on 7-30 C 

Generally: My computer is sooooo smooth now, I love it, cant wait for graphics card, although I need to change my C:\\ HD Drive with a SSD as soon as I can, it makes noise and it "doesnt let" my system to reach "full power" because it's very old.

-=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=--=-

Next Goals:

Buy an aftermarket Heatsink
Buy another 4GB of RAM
Buy a SSD


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OEM heatsink is fine.
If you want 8GB of RAM, a 2x4GB matched pair 1600MHz is the better option.
If you can't find G.Skill or Corsair, I would recommend Crucial. Kingston can be unreliable and problematic.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Tyree, until then who knows


----------

